

Why Greece’s finance minister denies that he’s a game theorist - dirtyaura
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2015/02/16/why-greeces-finance-minister-denies-that-hes-a-game-theorist/

======
macns
> "The major influence here is Immanuel Kant, the German philosopher who
> taught us that the rational and the free escape the empire of expediency by
> doing what is right."

He's done it again, using Germany's own history to his advantage:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31170591](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-31170591)

~~~
dirtyaura
He also seems to respect Merkel and Schäuble, Germany's finance minister

"Angela Merkel is by far the most astute politician in Europe. There is no
doubt about it. And Wolfgang Schäuble, her Finance Minister, is perhaps the
only European politician with intellectual substance. He's a genuine committed
European and a deep down federalist."

[http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland/greek-finance-
minister-v...](http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland/greek-finance-minister-
varoufakis-we-will-smash-them-2172498.html)

